

Ask HN: Simple, yet Powerful Programming Languages? - tbirdz

C.A.R. Hoare once said &quot;There are two ways of constructing a software design: One way is to make it so simple that there are obviously no deficiencies, and the other way is to make it so complicated that there are no obvious deficiencies. The first method is far more difficult.&quot;<p>There is also another famous quote &quot;Everything Should Be Made as Simple as Possible, But Not Simpler&quot;<p>What are some programming languages that illustrate these concepts, especially ones which have a high power to weight ratio, simple concepts giving a lot of expressiveness but without being overly baroque or complex?
======
espeed
That's almost the Clojure motto...

See Rich Hickey's talk "Simple Made Easy"
([http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-
Easy](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-Easy)).

------
facorreia
Forth and Lisp come to mind.

